# Who do you think is the hottest Indian?



## crawwww (Jan 11, 2010)

*Who do you think is the Cutest Indian Girl?*

Who do you think is the Cutest Indian Girl? Post an image. I like her, Jennifer Wingit:


*i43.tinypic.com/2afmphy.jpg

Please don't post obscene images


----------



## eggman (Jan 11, 2010)

There's this chick is in my class....she may be the hottest Indian ever! But I don't think she'll be very happy if I post her picture publicly!! 

Aamna Shariff is pretty hot too:
*s.chakpak.com/se_images/46116_-1_564_none/aamna-shariff-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## krates (Jan 13, 2010)

WTF these are hottest indians ???


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 13, 2010)

this hippo ofc.. 

*hotnamitha.info/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/tamil-actress-namitha-61.jpg


----------



## azzu (Jan 13, 2010)

she aint hot she'z Fat 
gopi i'd rather suggest to post her latest pics 
she'z Dam FAT in the new pics


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 13, 2010)

*s.chakpak.com/se_images/19163_-1_564_none/celina-jaitley-wallpaper.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Jan 13, 2010)

for me its Shenaz Tresurywala

*www.bollygallery.com/d/102104-1/Shenaz+Treasurywala_006.jpg 
, Genelia D' souza

*www.movieinf.com/wp-content/images/2009/07/Genelia-DSouza1.jpg 

, and one chick i know .

BONUS : also for foreign chicks i like Kayako Saeki the picture is so hot i cant post here go to this link to see the pic  
*ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/MV5BMTgyMzQxNzExMl5BMl5BanBnXkFtZTcwMDc1NzQ1Mg@@._V1._SX600_SY400_.jpg


----------



## ico (Jan 14, 2010)

there you go


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 14, 2010)

+1 for Genelia, my love .


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

I can't judge genelia's looks.. But I can say that, she is a amazing actress.


----------



## crawwww (Jan 14, 2010)

the thread title should be *CUTEST INDIAN* not hottest india as they both convey a different meaning 

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------




vamsi_krishna said:


> I can't judge genelia's looks.. But I can say that, she is a amazing actress.



she is a pathetic actress. look at her expressions in that movie wid imran khan. she looked as if she was about to fall sleep and dialogue delivery was so mediocre


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 14, 2010)

She is a dumb in Dialogue delivery. She just shakes her lips instead of speaking. We telugu people are experiencing this since 'Satyam'. But back in 'Boys' which was her first film.. her lip movement was great.

But as for expressions.. She did well in all telugu movies. May be telugu film industry has great actress..and That's why I am thinking that genelia's acting is good.

All other film industries are blessed.. They've got their own female lead actress. But right here in TFI, not even a actress of telugu origin.


----------



## eggman (Jan 14, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I can't judge genelia's looks.. But I can say that, she is a amazing actress.



Lol.....is that supposed to be sarcastic????She is very very very cute but horrible actor(based on the one film I saw)


----------



## max_demon (Jan 15, 2010)

harryneopotter said:


> +1 for Genelia, my love .


:O , its reserved


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't liek these filmy girls.


----------



## crawwww (Jan 16, 2010)

ico said:


> I don't liek these filmy girls.



yeah I know what u like


----------



## harryneopotter (Jan 16, 2010)

max_demon said:


> :O , its reserved



Yea ..sure ... as if she is waiting for me only *praying* !!! 



crawwww said:


> yeah I know what u like


----------



## ico (Jan 16, 2010)

crawwww said:


> yeah I know what u like


I don't even like zat.


----------

